# pigs ears



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

When can I give teddy pigs ears, my mums dog loves them and I wanted teddy yo have one, but am not sure how old they need to be to have one. Any one who could help would be really helpful x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has been having pigs ears without any problem since she was around 12 weeks, just make sure you take away the last small bit to prevent choaking.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've been giving Vincent pigs ears since 13 weeks(ish) and he's been fine with them. Never give a puppy a chew toy/food on their own as they are still at risk of choking!


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Oooh, thank u both. Very helpful .


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I gave Polly a pigs ear when she was about 12 weeks and she was sick so I kept off them after that. Presume it was too greasy for her?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

anndante said:


> I gave Polly a pigs ear when she was about 12 weeks and she was sick so I kept off them after that. Presume it was too greasy for her?


Some of them can be really greasy I get the ones from Pets at Home which are not too bad and mad I know but before I give it to Hattie I wipe it with kitchen towel, ashamed to say is's because I am trying to protect my carpets!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ya 

Mine have all had pigs ears as young puppies, just make sure to stay with your puppy when you give them a pigs ear ... 

They are still my dogs favourite treat


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

We have just given teddy a pigs ear. Has not moved for half an hour he he 
Xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie loves pigs' ears. I give her a small one every other day while Dexter is chewing his chicken wings.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Apparently they are now quite a culinary delicacy for humans! I have a bag full in my cupboard could nip down to local gastro pub and earn a fortune!


----------

